# Coffs Region Amateur Brewers unite!



## sp0rk (9/8/13)

Hi All,
Thanks to austin, CRABs now has it's own subforum :beerbang: 
If you haven't seen our other threads (or the flyers at The Country Brewer Toormina), we're a newly formed club based in Coffs Harbour but open to anyone on the mid-north/north coast who is interested in brewing of any form
Feel free to introduce yourself and share a little about your brewing journey

And if people haven't seen it yet, our facebook group is
https://www.facebook.com/groups/coffsbrewers/


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/8/13)

I like beer


----------



## sp0rk (9/8/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I like beer


Me too, we should start a club!


----------



## All.Hopped.Up (9/8/13)

I am pretty keen on beer myself.... can I join?


----------



## Arghonaut (10/8/13)

I don't rehydrate dry yeast before pitching, can I still join?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/8/13)

Them re-hydrating mob are trouble


----------



## eungaibitter1 (11/9/13)

I'm in eungai creek, hence the name. Only been at it about a year or so but I'm hooked and had some tasty sessions


----------



## shaunous (11/9/13)

Welcome aboard mate...


----------



## sp0rk (11/9/13)

Welcome aboard, check the other thread for the next meeting


----------



## Bribie G (11/9/13)

Hi Spork, great to see an upsurge of activity in the area, one of the reasons I've hopped back on to the forum after a couple of months vacation (as well as the fact that a lot of the previous silly nonsense seems to have subsided but enough of that  )

I can vouch for Country Brewers at Toormina, much needed and excellent resource in the area - drinking an ale from a sack I picked up there right now. I'm right at the bottom of the "North Coast" area but with Frederickton / Kempsey now bypassed, Coffs is within striking distance nowadays :beerbang:


----------



## sp0rk (11/9/13)

Thanks Bribie and welcome back, the hard work to get the ball rolling finally seems to be paying off 
Let us know if you're ever in the area, would love to organise a beer with a couple of the local blokes


----------



## mpforum (3/10/13)

Hi all.

New to the site and thought I should post here first as I'm also in Coffs.

Prefered shop is the Coffs Home Brewing Centre. Love my beer, but have a preference for getting my spirits brewing.

Drive B-Doubles for a living, but also have a degree in Psychology, another degree on the way (Business Administration) and do websites on the side.

Anyway, wouldn't mind meeting up for some beers or spirits with some of the local fellas.

Dean.


----------



## shaunous (14/11/13)

Morning Lads,

Soooooooooo Doctor Bones told me yesty im allowed to start walking again (I was run over by 2 cars), and this means its time to fire up me AG Rig, if anyone wants to come assist/watch in a brew let me know, I've never done AG, and I bought the rig off an old member at the end of last year, so I have to teach myself its workings and clean it. Its covered in dust in my shed after moving down from QLD and spending most of my time doing up the farm shack and farming in general.

ALSO, where y'all get ya grains, I've got enough for now, but do you 2450 boys buy locally or Bulk Buy from Brissie.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/11/13)

Brissy , but freight is the issue and the fact the no couriers deliver out of town. 

When do you want to do a brew.


----------



## shaunous (14/11/13)

Fair enough, I used Clarence Valley Couriers to bring me down a safe a coupla weeks ago, was 150kg and a pallet and a half long, cost me $112 from a Sunny Coast shop to their depot in Sth Grafton, I thought that was pretty good really.

Anyway, something to think about I suppose, or could probably use mates or brothers who drive down this way every coupla weeks, but last thing they probably wanna do is go to Craftbrewer and load grain sacks for me after mining for 2-3weeks.



Whenever really Stu, im off work until mid Jan, got a few things to do now im a bit more mobile but nuttin frantic.


----------



## sp0rk (14/11/13)

I get my grain from Country Brewer in Toormina (suburb of Coffs) but Coffs Homebrewing is just about to start stocking grain and Whitelabs yeast


----------



## shaunous (14/11/13)

Good prices Sp0rk?, or im guessing you get a 'very regular' customer discount


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/11/13)

Prob with sacks is that they are a PITA. The basically charge by the pallet space. I used to pick up from depot's in town. The best way would be to order a few bags and get Craftbrewer to deliver to their brissy depot. Just a case of working put how many sacks. 

But if Countrybrewer can do a similar price to Craftbrewer from their shop then its only a matter of getting it back to gods country.


----------



## shaunous (14/11/13)

True Dat!

As I said im good for now pretty well. Will start the brewing back up and see where im at.


----------



## sp0rk (14/11/13)

I paid $85 for a sack of MO and I think the sacks of Joe White (or maybe it's BB) ale and pils are $60 or so


----------



## shaunous (14/11/13)

What you brew with MO as the base, I got a heap of MO and was going to do n Irish red for my first brew, but I also have a sack and a half of pils that come with the rig. Amongst others.


----------



## sp0rk (14/11/13)

I use it for almost everything!
Lately I've done a Chocolate Porter, American IPA and a Bitter with it


----------



## shaunous (14/11/13)

Yeh sweet, thats what I was kinda thinking. I've only ever done extract untill now. I'll have to find a good house beer to use all this Pils up. I think Tonys Little Creatures Clone uses it, so that might have to do if im remembering correctly.

Just went out and scrubbed the dust and bugs off the rig, will have to circulate some cleaner and sanitizer through it now though, fukin PITA.


----------



## shaunous (19/11/13)

Any you men make meads?

My honey source is no longer, will try the missus's cousin who is a beekeeper, but don't like my chances.

Where y'all get yours if you do?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/11/13)

There is a honey mob next to 5mile smash repairs on Armidale rd.


----------



## sp0rk (20/11/13)

One of the blokes from work just moved to Glen Innes to farm bees, Hopefully going to get enough for a couple of 20L batches from him soon


----------



## shaunous (20/11/13)

sp0rk said:


> One of the blokes from work just moved to Glen Innes to farm bees, Hopefully going to get enough for a couple of 20L batches from him soon


Got a farm at Glen, I can help with cartage 

Good thinking Stu, I've driven past that joint a million times and forgot about them.


----------



## shaunous (20/11/13)

I haven't delved right in, but if I recall I think the guys on Basic Brewing use about 5ltrs of honey per 20ltr batch...

That's some amount of honey.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/11/13)

I did some work in that honey place a while back. Its a pretty serious set up.

Be interesting to see what flavours you would get from honey that comes from diffetent flowers


----------



## shaunous (20/11/13)

Used to get given a heap of honey couple years back (before I was interested in mead if coarse), tastes are sooooo different between honeys.

I've always looked at that honey shed like its a front for an ice lab, wild looking joint from the front, trucks and shit everywhere.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/11/13)

They do 1000ltr bulk drums. Dont think they do retail, but I am sure they would fill a 5 or 20ltr drum for cash


----------



## shaunous (20/11/13)

Yeh with a shed like that I'd say they'd be in for a lil' Friday arvo beer money.

Found a guy also today with his details at the Coutts shop who does bulk honey out Kangaroo Creek Road.

So when you coming out to help me Fuk up my first all grain on the 3v rig Stu


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/11/13)

Monday


----------



## shaunous (20/11/13)

Right'o, it's a date.


----------



## sp0rk (20/11/13)

Oh you two, a perfect couple


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/11/13)

Could be up for a 3som


----------



## shaunous (20/11/13)

Don't be scared sp0rk, we won't nibble.

Just finished the stout keg right meow, I really gotta get brewing...


----------



## Arghonaut (21/11/13)

I've got three bee hives on my property, pretty lazy about harvesting from them but usually get 20kg or so when i do. One of them is due for a harvest soon, how much honey you need?

I also got a big pail sitting in my pantry a mate gave me from his farm in tassie. Its intensely floral, all crystallised now, i made a brew using 30 or so lemons , few hundred grams of ginger and 4kg of the honey, came out really nice. Still 10 - 15kg in the pail.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/11/13)

Went to the honey shed and they sell direct to the public for about $5-6kg. A 15ltr bucket is about $75.


----------



## shaunous (21/11/13)

I wouldn't mind throwing bee hives on my property, is there much in it, I remember doing a bit back at school for Ag, but that was many beers ago.


I dunno, you saying you used 4l, I was thinking about the same, 4-5ltrs for a 20ltr batch?


----------



## Arghonaut (21/11/13)

Hives you can build yourself or buy for about $200. Then you need the bees, safety gear etc. And an extractor, which can be expensive. Best bet is to find someone who will put a hive on your property and manage it and give you a share of the honey.


----------



## shaunous (21/11/13)

Yeh, true that. Might do a bit of asking around...


----------



## shaunous (21/11/13)

Here ya go Stu, http://www.realestate.com.au/property-other-nsw-south+grafton-7599551


----------



## punkin (21/11/13)

mpforum said:


> Hi all.
> 
> New to the site and thought I should post here first as I'm also in Coffs.
> 
> ...


We may be able to trade services at some stage Dean. I supply the best steam collecting gear on the market and am always in need of internet help. Do you do graphic design as in posters and leaflets too?


----------



## punkin (21/11/13)

Was gunna mention the place at south grafton near the pub.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/11/13)

Thats the joint. Its a pretty good setup beekeeping wise


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/11/13)

I think you need still need a licence to keep bees. It got nothing to do with gov wanting money but a lot to do with disease outbreak.


----------



## shaunous (25/11/13)

Went into Country Brewer and met Matt on Friday, got a coupla Wyeast coming in for upcoming brews.

So whens the next brew day there sp0rk???

Had my first go at AG today, didn't turn out as one would expect, but we'll find out in a coupla weeks I suppose.

Stu was coming to keep a close eye on me but I called today off due to family issues, then late last night there was a glimmer of hope, and this morning the brew day went on, no Stu to abuse me for doing the wrong shit though 

My Write Up.

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/76761-summer-ale-first-ag-3v-system/page-1#entry1106674


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/11/13)

Its OK....

Today was housework day.


----------



## shaunous (25/11/13)

Sounds nice, tomorrow here is, finish ripping half the house to pieces cause reno-ing a 100+ year old farm house is real easy, just ask the wife -_-


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/11/13)

That they do.


----------



## shaunous (25/11/13)

I like the ol, why wont this line up, and how come nothing is square or even?

Well, remember the part where we live in a 100+yr old farm shack, that's why :lol:


----------



## sp0rk (26/11/13)

shaunous said:



> Went into Country Brewer and met Matt on Friday, got a coupla Wyeast coming in for upcoming brews.
> 
> So whens the next brew day there sp0rk???
> 
> ...


I was looking at doing a meeting during December, but I'm busy every weekend until early January
I guess if we start planning now, We can get a meeting planned for mid january


----------



## shaunous (26/11/13)

Yeh right-o,
I guess the easiest thing to do is everyone throw up the dates in January they are free now, and then we can pick the winner.


----------



## shaunous (26/11/13)

So i've asked the boss of the house.

I'm busy on the weekend of the 18-19th, other than that my January is free.

This sunday im probably going to try my hand at another AG brew, local lads are more than welcome to come and watch me in what I would like to call 'Organised Chaos'.


----------



## shaunous (17/12/13)

You guys made any headway with Saturdays off in Jan...


----------



## schrodinger (17/12/13)

Hey guys,

I'm in Narrabri, which shaunous pointed out is close to Coffs in the Australian sense of 'close' (which I think means 'less than two parsecs away'). I'd be keen to join a party in January. My in-laws are visiting then, which frees me from Mr Mom duties. Any more thoughts on dates?

A random question, utterly off-topic. Does the Little Brewery distribute in your area? I had one of their pseudo-Belgians in Sydney recently and it was f-ing beautiful. Nothing that good out here.


----------



## shaunous (17/12/13)

Im not sure, never had anything of theirs.

Not sure if you still can now, but the guy from the pub at Bellingen sells his own beer, is on tap in very few places, but was on tap in his pub and at The Nymboida Coaching Station, maybe it still is. Its a good drop. Was a harvest ale i tried.


----------



## NeilArge (17/12/13)

schrodinger said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm in Narrabri, which shaunous pointed out is close to Coffs in the Australian sense of 'close' (which I think means 'less than two parsecs away'). I'd be keen to join a party in January. My in-laws are visiting then, which frees me from Mr Mom duties. Any more thoughts on dates?
> 
> A random question, utterly off-topic. Does the Little Brewery distribute in your area? I had one of their pseudo-Belgians in Sydney recently and it was f-ing beautiful. Nothing that good out here.


A good few of the Little Brewing stable is available via Uncle Dan's.


----------



## shaunous (17/12/13)

TunofGrunt said:


> A good few of the Little Brewing stable is available via Uncle Dan's.


I better be on the lookout then


----------



## sp0rk (18/12/13)

shaunous said:


> You guys made any headway with Saturdays off in Jan...


I'm free on the 25th/26th, whichever day is good with you blokes
Probably won't do a brew or anything, just everyone bring along a couple of brews and we'll have a bit of a yarn and I'll cook something up for lunch


----------



## punkin (18/12/13)

schrodinger said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm in Narrabri, which shaunous pointed out is close to Coffs in the Australian sense of 'close' (which I think means 'less than two parsecs away'). I'd be keen to join a party in January. My in-laws are visiting then, which frees me from Mr Mom duties. Any more thoughts on dates?
> 
> A random question, utterly off-topic. Does the Little Brewery distribute in your area? I had one of their pseudo-Belgians in Sydney recently and it was f-ing beautiful. Nothing that good out here.



The Uralla Brewery are local here as it gets for you i suspect. It may be worth having a word to your local publican about getting a rotating tap in. They do that at the bowlo i drink at and besides having Frankizanner on tap full time (the very best beer i can get on tap here) they have a rotating tap that often features the Uralla kegs. They have their Oktoberfest on at the moment, it's pretty good.

The only other decent beer we can get on tap is the Fat Yak at my local. There's a couple pubs with James Squire, but i'd sooner drink black.


----------



## Arghonaut (18/12/13)

At this point I'm away 11-12th but any other weekend in Jan is fair game.

Just finished my summer brewing, fermenting fridge died halfway through, been madly swapping ice bottles keeping the temps down. Got four full kegs though, a saison, american wheat, Amarillo APA and an amber IPA.


----------



## shaunous (18/12/13)

Settle down sp0rk, that's Australia Day weekend. Which means it comes a close 2nd after St Paddys to the biggest party day in the year.


----------



## shaunous (18/12/13)

Why don't we shoot for February, January is always a busy time also.


----------



## sp0rk (19/12/13)

That sounds good, I should have some DSGA, Scottish 70/ and a Saison ready by then (and maybe something else)
Ohhh, and a pile of jerky 
Any preferences for the date?
I'm free all that month so any date is good with me.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/12/13)

Can we drink beer and shoot at RC planes...?


Could be fun


----------



## sp0rk (19/12/13)

You can shoot someone else's planes, you're not shooting mine 
Also I still haven't gotten my gun licence yet, so I can't provide the bang sticks


----------



## Arghonaut (21/12/13)

Feb works for me. Whatever kegs were my least favourite of my current batches should still have some left by then


----------



## sp0rk (24/1/14)

Someone in Coffs selling 2 wine barrels
http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/bonville/other-furniture/2-wine-barrels/1037097146
We could do a big batch of something and barrel age it, sour in one and just aged in the other!


----------



## shaunous (24/1/14)

I got 5 of em if your keen enough to age them. i'd have to water tight them again but.


----------

